# Mk3 Cabrio rear seat headrest removal



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how this is accomplished? I have all the seats out and the interior stripped except for the headrest/backing for the rear seats. The seatbelts are disconnected at both ends to reveal two problems...
The seatbelt goes through the headrest on both sides and cannot fit through. 
and
The seatbelt spool doesn't go through the metal reinforcement loop at the top of the frame of the interior.
It really seems as if the seatbelt was put together once it was through the seat back/headrest. But then again after 4ish hours of dismanteling the interior maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.
Any help/suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 Cabrio rear seat headrest removal (Mk2MarioErz)*

Was fiddling with it again, looks to be like the only out is to cut the seatbelt in half...... Hopefully not.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 Cabrio rear seat headrest removal (Mk2MarioErz)*

Good thing I didn't bet on this....


----------



## Darken-GTI (Oct 13, 2007)

UHH PLEASE DONT CUT IT! 
take out the bottom part of the rear seat. there is 1 17mm bolt u gotta remove from each belt stap...then u gotta put down the back of the bench down and remove 2 13mm bolts holding the headrest. then u wiggle the seat belts thru the hole on the headrest and YOUR DONE!


----------



## tlm1956 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 Cabrio rear seat headrest removal (Mk2MarioErz)*

Take out the entire back seat - back and bottom. Use socket to take out bolts holding end of seat belt. Now it will fit through metal loops and come out. Headrest has I think two bolts and that is it.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

> wiggle the seat belts thru the hole on the headrest and YOUR DONE


Thanks, I ended up figuring it out, but that was the part I was stuck at. 
I had no idea you can remove the plastic belt guide on the top of the headrest. 
Then there's room for everything to come though.

Thanks for the feedback.

/thread


----------



## V a V jetta W 3 6 (May 13, 2002)

can you pm me back about the headlights? thanks


----------

